# nothing in his life became him like the leaving of it



## ^NiNa^

Hola,
tinc un problema amb la traducció d'aquesta expressió de Shakespeare.
Algú em podria ajudar?

""nothing in his life became him like the leaving of it""

Gràcies!


----------



## Dixie!

Hola Nina,

A quina obra pertany aquest fragment?


----------



## ^NiNa^

Em sembla que és una frase de Malcom a "Macbeth"


----------



## betulina

Hola, Nina,

En aquest cas "to become" crec que s'ha d'interpretar en aquest sentit que diu el Cambridge Dictionary:



> *become* (SUIT)
> verb [T] became, become OLD-FASHIONED
> to cause to look attractive or to be suitable for:
> _That colour really becomes you._



Podria ser "afavorir" o "quedar bé".

Edito-- També podria ser "fer bé".


----------



## ^NiNa^

Així doncs, la traducció seria alguna cosa així com "el millor seria que morís"??


----------



## betulina

No ho sé, depèn del context. De tota manera, "became" està en passat i se suposa que ja és mort, no?

Per cert, em sona molt la frase, però no de Shakespeare... És una intertextualitat en un text sobre Mitterrand?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Macbeth, nines!: ThaneOfCawdor.

Per cert, mai no oblidaré la primera vegada que vaig trobar-me amb el _become_ en aquest sentit: era una frase que deia _Black becomes Sue... _I jo vinga a donar-hi tombs...


----------



## louhevly

^NiNa^ said:


> Hola,
> tinc un problema amb la traducció d'aquesta expressió de Shakespeare.
> Algú em podria ajudar?
> 
> ""nothing in his life became him like the leaving of it""
> 
> Gràcies!



"Nothing in his life Became him like the leaving it"

Bé, aquí tens una aproximació:
Res de la seva vida no feia tan bona impressió (als altres) que marxar-ne.


----------



## GraVin

louhevly said:


> "Nothing in his life Became him like the leaving it"
> 
> Bé, aquí tens una aproximació:
> Res de la seva vida no feia tan bona impressió (als altres) que marxar-ne.


I know no Catalan, I am sorry. But I know Shakespeare. Indeed, "become" is "to be fitting or suitable", in French "être digne de", German "würdig sein". It's a regular source of difficulty for young actors due to its primary meaning! "Cawdor did nothing better in his life than kicking the bucket", one might otherwise say it. We do not know if it's disparaging (he was worthless anyway) or whether he was a great man who died in magnificent, heroic manner (he was good, but his death was the tops!). He is not mentioned anywhere else in the Bard's Canon.


----------

